# MK-677 changed color????



## MightyJohn (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a 1/2 used bottle that went from dark blue to mint greenish the past week....wtf has anyone else have this happen?


----------



## psych (Jun 20, 2016)

thats fucked up...who did you order from?


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 21, 2016)

UG peptides... Unopened bottle still dark blue...they're like 8-10months old..but it turned color suddenly


----------



## Breeds (Jul 13, 2016)

MightyJohn said:


> UG peptides... Unopened bottle still dark blue...they're like 8-10months old..but it turned color suddenly



I have used 677 from SS, didnt change colors.

What was it suspended in?


----------

